# Bream on the Mobile Delta



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Deep water, all on crickets. Caught them Sunday, took from 9:00 to 13:30 to cull to 150.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Dannngggggg.... Of you ever need a fishing partner. Let me know.. I like fishing over there


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

For me...... The thrill of catching those would be overshadowed by the dread of cleaning them. Dang sure a nice bunch of eaters! Congrats!!


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Actually wasn't too bad. I can filet 50 in about 35 minutes. I was glad to get to the last one! Makes cooking and eating any enjoyable event for the whole family.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Were they coming to the top or were you drowning the crickets? I would love to get into some action like that on a popping bug


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Heavy frost that morning. As soon as they were about to hit bottom in 5 or 6 feet of water it was on! That area is so shallow, when it gets cold the fish congregate in the deep holes and due to a bluegill/shell cracker's greedy nature, they literally fight over the bait.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes sir! That's a fine mess.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a whopper catch. congrats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine mess !


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

WOW....nice mess of fish!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice! Awesome catch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

